# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Máy cắt CNC Gas Plasma cần có những tính năng gì? Các bạn dựng máy nên tham khảo.

## hancatemc.com

Chào các bạn!
Thời gian vừa qua được các bạn ủng hộ mua nguồn cắt Plasma Thermal Dynamics khá nhiều, nên mình cũng khá bận bịu cho việc hỗ trợ lắp đặt trên máy CNC. Cũng chính từ đó mà mình thấy các bạn dựng máy bộc lộ quá nhiều nhược điểm. Mình thấy các bạn đang đặt nặng vấn đề ở chỗ là: Làm sao cho máy CNC chạy được theo biên dạng mình đã lập trình sẵn, mà chưa biêt 1 con máy cắt Gas/Plasma nó đòi hỏi những gì? Cũng là 1 nguồn tốt, nhưng lắp trên máy mình thì cắt rất đẹp, nhưng lắp trên máy các bạn (mình không đổ đồng hết) thì lại không được đẹp cho lắm, có cái thì lại rất xấu. Vậy nguyên nhân nó nằm ở đâu? Và với 1 máy cắt CNC Gas Plasma khi đem ra gia công trong môi trường sản xuất công nghiệp nó đòi hỏi những gì?
- Mình nhấn mạnh 3 điểm: 
1. Độ ổn định
2. Phải có các tính năng cần thiết để cho ra 1 sản phẩm cắt đẹp, chứ ko chỉ đơn thuần là cứ chạy theo biên dạng đã lập trình sẵn (cái này phải có hiểu biết về Plasma, gas)
3. Hỗ trợ người dùng xử lý êm ái các sự cố như: mất điện, bỏ lửa, xê dịch tôn, hỏng bép...mà không bị hỏng vật liệu...vv
Dưới đây là các tính năng cần thiết nhất, cơ bản nhất của 1 bộ điều khiển CNC Gas/Plasma chuyên dụng máy cắt CNC bên mình đang dùng, Các bạn nên tham khảo. Vì đa phần mình thấy các bạn mới dựng máy đều chọn Mach3, so với 1 bộ đk CNC chuyên dụng thì Mach3 còn thua xa. Nhưng so với giá thành hợp lý, và với 1 mã nguồn mở các bạn có thể chỉnh sửa *Macro* để có thể thêm thắt 1 số tính năng, phục vụ cho yêu cầu gia công của mình. Mình xin coppy bài viết từ website bên mình: 

Thế nào là 1 bộ điều khiển CNC chuyên dụng? Nó  hội tụ những tính năng sau đây:
*1.     Máy tính điều khiển CNC là 1 máy tính công nghiệp.* Máy tính công nghiệp là 1 máy tính đặc biệt, được thiết kế để chịu đựng được các điều kiện khắc nghiệt của nhà xưởng như: bụi bặm, ẩm ướt, nhiệt độ cao, độ rung lắc và đặc biệt là khả năng chống nhiễu cực tốt. Đã được các nhà sản xuất bộ điều khiển CNC chuyên dụng đóng gói thành 1 sản phẩm hoàn thiện mà không phải lắp thêm bất kỳ 1 thiết bị ngoại vi nào khác như: Card In Out, màn hình điều khiển, bàn phím...vv

*2.     Trên bộ điều khiển CNC, các phím chức năng (phím tắt) được đưa ra ngoài, để người vận hành có thể dễ dàng thao tác*. Ví dụ như:
.  Phím chọn nhanh các chế độ cắt: Plasma, oxy gas, Demo (chạy thử), Maker (lấy dấu). Vì trong quá trình cắt thành phẩm, việc chạy Demo để kiểm tra phôi là thường xuyên dùng nên phải có chế độ Demo trước khi cắt thành phẩm và chuyển đổi nhanh giữa các chế độ.
. Phím lựa chọn bù mạch cắt: Trong quá trình cắt Gas hoặc Plasma, độ rộng của mạch cắt tùy thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như: điều chỉnh áp lực khí, đường kính lỗ bép cắt...nên mạch cắt mỗi lần sẽ khác nhau, dẫn tới sai số bù sẽ khác nhau. Việc điều chỉnh nhanh thông số bù sẽ giúp thợ vận hành thao tác nhanh, không mất thời gian làm lại file, điều chỉnh lại thông số bù như trên các máy tính cài phần mềm SheetCam-Mach3...
.  Phím lựa chọn tốc độ cắt, tốc độ dịch chuyển bằng tay, tăng giảm tốc độ..nâng hạ mỏ cắt, tiến lùi, trái phải...
.  Phím test thử và điều chỉnh Oxy Gas, Plasma trước khi bắt đầu 1 chu trình cắt. Sẽ cho thành phẩm đẹp hơn.
*3.     Bộ điều khiển CNC có chức năng tự động nhớ trạng thái của mỏ cắt, khi bị mất điện đột ngột hoặc xẩy ra các sự cố*. Khi bật nguồn trở lại, chỉ cần nhấn 1 nút duy nhất, máy sẽ tự động tìm đến vị trí trước khi xẩy ra lỗi để cắt tiếp. Kể cả khi người vận hành vô ý di chuyển máy sang vị trí khác. Các bộ điều khiển thông thường không có chức năng này, khi mất điện sẽ làm hỏng các phôi còn lại. Việc xử lý để cắt tiếp mất rất nhiều thời gian và công sức
*4.     Có chức năng tiến lùi theo biên dạng cắt và cắt tại bất kỳ vị trí nào trên đường cắt đó.*
Trong khi cắt Gas việc bỏ lửa hoàn toàn có thể xảy ra do các nguyên nhân như gặp xỉ, hết gas oxy...Hoặc trong lúc cắt Plasma việc điều chỉnh dòng cắt, tốc độ cắt, chiều cao cắt chưa hợp lý dẫn tới cắt không đứt vật liệu mà máy vẫn chạy. Lúc này máy phải có chức năng lùi về vị trí bỏ lửa, tiếp tục nung và cắt. Với các bộ điều khiển chạy trên nền Mach3, vẫn có thể tiến lùi theo biên dạng được nhưng chỉ có thể Start tại điểm “Bắt đầu” (điểm đục lỗ) chứ không thể Start tại điểm lỗi bất kỳ, dẫn tới việc làm hỏng phôi đang cắt dở mà gặp lỗi.
*5.     Có chức năng cắt từ biên để tránh đục lỗ khi cắt tấm dày.*
Khi cắt thép tấm có chiều dày từ 60mm~200mm, việc đục lỗ xuyên thủng mất rất nhiều thời gian để nung nóng, khi đục cực kỳ khó khăn và hại bép. Bộ điều khiển phải có tính năng cắt từ biên, từ lỗ khoan bất kỳ hoặc bất kỳ từ vị trì nào đã cắt trước đó. Việc này sẽ rút ngắn thời gian nung, tránh hư hại bép cắt. Với bộ điều khiển CNC thông thường, việc khoan lỗ mồi đòi hỏi phải chính xác sẽ rất khó khăn và mất rất nhiều thời gian.

*6.     Cutting Return*
Khi cần thay bép, vệ sinh bép cắt...Chỉ cần di chuyển mỏ cắt ra vị trí thuận lợi, thay xong máy sẽ tìm về vị trí cũ để cắt tiếp.
*7.     Căn tôn:* Tự xoay bản vẽ trên máy theo độ lệch của tôn mà không cần phải đặt tôn song song với máy. Việc này sẽ tiết kiệm được thời gian căn chỉnh tôn.

Máy cắt CNC 3380 tại nhà máy cơ khí Năm Lan – KCN Thạch Thất - Quốc Oai, HN
*8.     Tính năng offset.*
Mặc dù bản vẽ đã được xác lập, sắp xếp trên tấm tôn và chuyển đổi thành file CNC, nạp vào bộ điều khiển. Tuy nhiên nếu tấm tôn đã bị cắt dang dở, không còn nguyên tấm thì đương nhiên file đó sẽ không dùng được mà phải đo lại tôn, sắp xếp lại bản vẽ sẽ mất thời gian. Với bộ điều khiển FastCNC có tính năng offset file, sẽ sắp xếp từng bản vẽ và đẩy vào những vị trí thích hợp để tiết kiệm tôn. (Chỉ có ở FastCNC của EMC)

Ví dụ minh họa về tính năng Offset tôn trên FastCNC

*9.      File hình mẫu tiêu chuẩn.*
Với bộ đk FastCNC có đầy đủ các hình mẫu tiêu chuẩn, chỉ cần chọn hình, nhập kích thước, chọn số lượng hình cần cắt, nhân hình và sắp xếp tối ưu. Việc này sẽ rất nhanh chóng, không mất thời gian vẽ hình như các bộ đk thông thường khác


*10. Bộ điều khiển CNC phải tự động giảm tốc khi vào góc cu*a.

Bản chất của cắt Plasma hay oxy gas là dùng “luồng khí” đế phá vỡ liên kết kim loại, nên khi chạy sẽ kéo vệt (ngọn lửa sẽ bị kéo cong). Nếu vẫn giữ nguyên tốc độ đó để bẻ góc cua, phôi cắt sẽ bị vát góc mặt dưới hoặc góc cua không vuông mà bị vát tròn. Vì vậy bộ điều khiển phải dựa vào tôn dày mỏng khác nhau để tính toán giảm tốc độ khi vào góc. Mục đích giảm tốc độ là chờ ngọn lửa thẳng hoàn toàn rồi mới bẻ góc cua, làm góc cua luôn vuông thành sắc cạnh. Khi vào góc cua phải có sự kết hợp đồng bộ giữa bộ điều khiển và THC (bộ nâng hạ chiều cao từ động), mới cho ra 1 sản phẩm cắt đẹp. Một số phần mềm như SheetCam, FastCam...có chế độ giảm tốc độ khi vào góc cua. Tuy nhiên nếu bộ điều khiển không nhận biết được sẽ dẫn tới hiện tượng chúi mỏ lao xuống tôn khi tốc độ giảm đột ngột, vì thế lại không dùng được chức năng này. 

Những góc cua từ máy cắt CNC EMC luôn vuông thành sắc cạnh. Hình ảnh sản phẩm của máy cắt CNC EMC3375 tại nhà máy cơ khí RK-Japan KCN Đình Vũ, Hải Phòng 

Trên đây là 1 số những tính năng cơ bản của 1 bộ điều khiển CNC chuyên dụng. Nó trang bị những tính năng cần thiết, mang lại sự tiện lợi và hiệu quả cho người vận hành. Khi gặp các sự cố, người vận hành có thể xử lý đơn giản mà không hề hỏng hóc đến phôi cắt. Vì vậy, khi các ban dựng 1 máy cắt CNC Gas Plasma, các bạn nên để ý đến các tính năng cần thiết của 1 máy cắt CNC Gas Plasma. 
Các bạn tham khảo thêm máy cắt CNC Gas/Plasma: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-gas...-pro-n233.html

Chúc các bạn dựng 1 máy CNC Gas Plasma "thành công". Nếu cần nguồn cắt Plasma USA chuyên dụng cho máy cắt CNC, cần hỗ trợ để dựng 1 máy CNC, hãy gọi cho mình theo sđt: 0989.979.137
tks!

----------

anhcos, CKD, Mr.L

----------


## Tuấn

> Nếu cần nguồn cắt Plasma USA chuyên dụng cho máy cắt CNC, cần hỗ trợ để dựng 1 máy CNC, hãy gọi cho mình theo sđt: 0989.979.137
> tks!


Số đt này chắc của bác Hùng roài. Bác cho hỏi chút, bộ đk cnc thích hợp với loại động cơ nào ? Step, servo, servo lai ? Bác cho giá tham khảo hoặc inbox giúp mình. Inbox giúp mình chi phí cài đặt, hướng dẫn vận hành, bộ đk chiều cao mỏ hàn ... luôn nhé.

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Số đt này chắc của bác Hùng roài. Bác cho hỏi chút, bộ đk cnc thích hợp với loại động cơ nào ? Step, servo, servo lai ? Bác cho giá tham khảo hoặc inbox giúp mình. Inbox giúp mình chi phí cài đặt, hướng dẫn vận hành, bộ đk chiều cao mỏ hàn ... luôn nhé.


Thích hợp cho cả 3 Tuấn nhé. Bạn có quan tâm tới nguồn cắt Plasma không? Mình inbox luôn thể

----------


## Tuấn

Inbox cho mình cái nguồn 120A nhé. Thanks

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Inbox cho mình cái nguồn 120A nhé. Thanks


inbox rồi Tuấn nhé

----------


## hancatemc.com

*Mình xin bổ sung thêm 1 chút kiến thức về cắt Oxy Gas.* (Các bạn ở miền Nam hay gọi là cắt gió đá). Mình dùng ngôn ngữ "bình dân", các bạn thông cảm nhé.
- Về lý thuyết thì là sự kết hợp giữa kết hợp giữa Oxy + gas, Oxy + axetilen, hoặc Oxy + hỗn hợp dung dịch lỏng đặc biệt (mới du nhập từ Đức về Việt Nam, tý mình sẽ nói sau)để đốt cháy kim loại.
- Nhiệt độ khi oxy cháy với gas vào khoảng 1200 độ C. Với lượng nhiệt này chỉ đủ để phá vỡ liên kết thép Cacbon (thép đen). Không đủ để phá vỡ liên kết của AL, Cu, Inox...Nên người ta chỉ dùng Oxy gas để cắt Thép đen, ko dùng để cắt Inox, Đồng, Nhôm...
- Nhiệt độ Oxy thấp, nhưng lại phân tán, nên khi cắt vật liệu sẽ bị biến dạng mạnh. Nên không khuyến cáo dùng cắt tôn mỏng dưới 5mm.
- Thường khắc phục biến dạng bằng cách cho vòi nước phun phía sau để làm mát vật liệu. Nhưng nhược điểm là làm cho vật liệu bị tôi cứng. Mấy ông tiện rất ghét. Còn cách nữa chống biến dạng là bỏ cắt khoảng 1 đoạn 5~10mm, hoặc hàn ghim lại những chỗ cần thiết.
- 1 cách chống biến dạng nữa là: nó nằm trên phần mềm sắp xếp tôn (đố các bạn biết là vấn đề nằm ở chỗ nào trên phần mềm?) 
- TUy nhược điểm thì là như vậy, nhưng ưu điểm nổi bật nhất là ngọn lửa oxy gas rất dài nên có thể cắt được tôn rất dày. (mình đã thử đến 200mm) với "chi phí rất rẻ". Mình dùng từ "chi phí rất rẻ" vì Plasma cũng cắt đc tôn 200mm.

Cắt Plasma 

- Vì ngọn lửa dài nên mạch cắt phẳng hơn Plasma. CÒn độ mịn thì thua Plasma.
CẮt oxy gas

*Lý thuyết thì là như vậy. Bây giờ Mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn chỉnh lửa sao cho ra 1 sản phẩm cắt CNC đẹp.*
- Về cắt CNC bình thường các bạn sẽ thấy mỏ cắt Gas Oxy sẽ có 3 đường khí: 1 gas, 1 oxy nung, 1 oxy xả. Liệu các bạn đã bao giờ thấy những máy của Taiwan, UE, USA... lại thường có tới 4 đường khí vào (thậm chí là 5) chưa? Câu trả lời là CÓ đấy. Vì sao lại cần nhiều đường như vậy?
Mình trích ra 1 tính năng trên bộ đk CNC EDGE Pro của Hypertherm và trên bđk Burny 10 Plus USA: "Trong phương pháp cắt Gas có hỗ trợ 2 chế độ gia nhiệt trước và 3 chế độ xuyên thủng". Câu văn thì như thế, còn nôm na là như thế này:
+, Khi cắt Gas người ta sẽ chia làm 2 chế độ gia nhiệt: gia nhiệt thấp và gia nhiệt cao. Gia nhiệt cao để đủ làm nóng tôn sau đó xả oxy để thổi đứt vật liệu. Sau khi thổi xong lỗ, bắt đầu 1 chu trình cắt, máy sẽ cắt lượng gia nhiệt cao đi, để lại 1 lượng gia nhiệt nhỏ. Lượng gia nhiệt thấp này đủ để cắt đứt vật liệu mà ko gây rỗ bề mặt.
+, Nếu máy cnc gas của bạn chỉ có 3 đường vào thôi thì sẽ có 1 vấn đề như sau: Nếu mình để lượng gia nhiệt nhỏ để nung thì sẽ ko đủ nóng để thổi bục vật liệu, hoặc nung rất lâu. Còn để lượng nhiệt cao thì sau khi thổi lỗ, bắt đầu cắt,lượng nhiệt này sẽ làm rỗ bề mặt.
- Các bạn khắc phục rỗ bề mặt bằng cách: để nhiệt gia lớn bề mặt để thổi lỗ cho nhanh, sau khi thổi xong, lấy tay vặn nhỏ bớt oxy nung đi. Khi nào thấy hết rỗ thì thôi. Cách này hơi thủ công tý, nhưng sẽ cho ra 1 sản phẩm đẹp.
- Các bạn nên nhớ là: ở đầu ngọn lửa gas (dân công trường hay gọi là nhân ngọn lửa) thì là nhiệt độ cháy tập trung là cao nhất. Nên chỉnh lửa cho phù hợp và đặt chiều cao mỏ làm sao cho đầu nhân ngọn lửa vừa tiếp xúc với bề mặt tôn. Làm vậy sẽ cắt nhanh hơn, đẹp hơn,ít xỉ hơn, bề mặt mịn hơn... (tất nhiên còn nhiều yếu tố khác như tốc độ cắt, điều chỉnh khí...) Nếu để cao quá bề mặt sẽ rất xấu
....
MÌnh chỉ sơ lược vậy thôi, các bạn làm dần sẽ có kinh nghiệm, sẽ làm tốt hơn.
Hẹn các bạn ở bài viết tiếp theo: *Kiến thức tổng thể và chuyên sâu về cắt Plasma CNC* Ắt hẳn sẽ có nhiều bạn quan tâm, và mong được sự ủng hộ của các bạn để mình có thế chia sẻ được nhiều hơn về CNC Gas Plasma. tks!

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Mr.L, thuyên1982

----------


## Nguyen Nam

Cho mình xin giá và tài liệu kỹ thuật bộ điều khiển, nguồn 60A

----------

